# Gute Grätenpinzette



## addicted (9. Mai 2010)

Welche Grätenpinzette könnt ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und tight lines.#6


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Grätenpinzette*

Hej addicted, ich habe wirklich sehr viele Grätenzangen und auch normale Zangen probiert und finde diese mit Abstand am Besten.
http://www.intergastro.de/artikelnummer/153089/pgruppe/3479/rp/-1
Gruß Multe


----------



## kraftian (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Grätenpinzette*

Ich habe hier zu Hause folgendes Modell im Einsatz: http://www.eco-med-shop.com/Sonstiges/Fischgraetpinzette-Profi--3632.html

Bisher keine Prpbleme - große Fläche zum Greifen - rostfrei


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Grätenpinzette*

Hallo, wozu braucht ein Karpfenangler eine Grätenpinzette? Gruß Shorty


----------



## addicted (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Grätenpinzette*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, wozu braucht ein Karpfenangler eine Grätenpinzette? Gruß Shorty



[Ironie] Um lecker Karpfen im Backteig zu braten [/Ironie]#6


Danke den anderen für ihre Antworten, werd mir die mal ankucken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Grätenpinzette*

Kleiner Tip:

Unabhängig von der Grätenzange oder -pinzette geht das Grätenziehen besser, wenn die Filets eine gewisse Zeit, z.B. über Nacht im Kühlschrank gelegen haben. Die Gräten stehen dann ein Stück aus dem Filet raus und man muss nicht ewig lange im Filet suchen.


----------

